
YouTube please give back option to stop seeing an ad - throw93
https://support.google.com/youtube/thread/66051026?hl=en
======
lettergram
This is how ad's work.. I'm sick of it as well, but CNN, NBC, CNBC, etc. etc.
similarly spam ads.

Kinda strange this is on HN to be honest.

I've had plenty of ads I couldn't skip before, not really sure how that's
determined or if I was in an experimental group or not.

~~~
pizza
The post is about how these specific ads have different options available than
every other ad.

------
wave_function
I've been flooded with these too. Personally, I'm keeping them to waste their
ad dollars.

~~~
judge2020
Make sure to either watch the full video (don't skip if skippable) or click
the link to the website since skipping at 5 seconds will very likely mean the
advertiser spends zero or near zero dollars.

------
rsynnott
Two interesting things here; first of all, as noted, these ads get special
treatment, being treated as basically a video, but also, the algorithm is...
not very good, if it’s repeatedly spamming people who are annoyed enough by it
to complain, and thus, will presumably not be voting for him anyway.

Wonder how much this pointless advertising is costing.

Edit: Also, I’m very glad to live in a country where political advertising is
highly restricted. Election season in the US seems to be an endless barrage of
annoyance.

~~~
stunt
It's increasingly becoming only about election these days in many countries
IMO.

Political groups race to win next election. Even most of the actions of the
ruling party is focused to win the upcoming election. They take every
opportunity to show off their success only because they want to stay in power
longer, and the opposition party takes every opportunity to bash ruling party
to take the power back.

With a few exceptions in Europe, it feels that the main focus isn't the nation
interest anymore. Which is very disappointing. But someone could also argue
that it's all necessary and that's how it should work. Which then I think
there are too many flaws on the current system.

I personally like to see an alternative model. Shouldn't be impossible to
invent a model that holds politicians accountable for their actions, still
involves people, and it isn't prone to corruption. Just enough support to
academics to design a better system. We're spending way too much for political
campaigns, yet every time there is a discussion about fixing current problems
the first answer is that it's too expensive to solve and we shouldn't touch
it.

------
throw93
I thought I was the only one bombarded with these ads every day, until I
discovered this support ticket. To clarify I’ve paused search and watch
history.

------
stunt
Political ads are one of the main reasons that people hate online ads and
targeting techniques. Ad-platforms are ruining their own platform by allowing
these kind of ads into their platform.

If you show an Android ad to an Apple fan, he is not going to hate it. But,
political views are very different and political ads usually target people
differently. It's a sensitive topic, and there have been many instances of
abusing users by political ads.

Many of internet users were fine with targeted ads. Some users even preferred
to see relevant ads instead of random ones, until a few years ago that
everyone saw too many abuses from political ads and user tracking.

I think platforms like Facebook should blame themselves for making internet
users too sensitive about ads instead of blaming Apple for providing privacy
focused features that are asked by users.

------
nikofeyn
here we go again. these corporations take no responsibility for any of their
actions, are not held to even a modicum of responsibility, and do not care
about anything other than money. they’re allowing objectively false ads to run
rampant on their platform and force feeding them to people.

i hate trump with every bone in my body, view him as a traitor of the U.S.,
and hide all political videos and ads on youtube, and yet even i am seeing
these ads. that tells me basically everyone is likely being force fed these
ads. it’s scary.

------
james_niro
Don’t like free service, pay for youtube premium. My family and I share
YouTube premium and we love it. my nephews and nieces are shielded from ads on
YT. To be honest I would pay money for ad free services.

~~~
sharpdot
Do you not see political ads on YouTube premium?

~~~
ariwilson
You see no YouTube ads on YT Premium AFAIK.

~~~
dragonwriter
That's the sales pitch. It's not entirely true, even before considering how
many YouTube videos are themselves ads.

~~~
senectus1
splitting hairs... but ok. Adverts are different to infomercials...

------
throw93
Got flagged. Changed the title to a neutral tone. All I care about is the
option that YouTube has taken away. Don’t care about any party.

------
senectus1
If of of Google's "selling points" is that they tailor ads that suit what
we're interested in.... but a customer of them pays huge amounts of money for
them to advertise to those of us that DONT WANT TO SEE THAT CUSTOMER, then
what is Googles "selling point" again?

------
sharpdot
Well it’s not a big surprise that it’s happening given how advertising is the
business model. I’m sure google is raking it in and will continue to. It’s a
good time to look at alternatives to YouTube

------
avolcano
The particularly fascinating aspect of this I haven't seen discussed is that
every other ad I've ever seen on Youtube has a "stop showing me this" option.
Trump ads do not. I had no idea that "feature" could be disabled with a high
enough sale.

I've stopped using the Youtube app on my iPad since I have no way of blocking
ads there (probably what's going to get me to finally set up a Pi Hole).

~~~
monksy
I would imagine that they're treating this as a spammed feature. (Too many
people have marked as this) They do have an obligation to let it finish out
it's spend.

------
phkahler
For the record, Biden (I mean anti-Trump) ads are just as insane. They
probably know which candidate each person leans toward and target the opposite
candidates ads. No sense preaching to the choir right? I get both and it
sucks.

------
miedpo
I can confirm that this is the case with both Biden and Trump ads (I've got
ads from both which figures since I'm a centerist).

Just in case anybody was wondering.

------
AndrewBissell
Just wait until the leadup to Election Day, Trump's campaign basically bought
up YouTube's front page:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-02-21/donald-
tr...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-02-21/donald-trump-
youtube-ads-will-dominate-election-day)

~~~
nikofeyn
that’s truly sickening. the u.s. is not even pretending to be a democracy
anymore.

~~~
TMWNN
So your definition of a democracy is a country where one political campaign
cannot buy online advertising?

~~~
nikofeyn
do you mind pointing out where i said anything close to that? you can always
ask someone to clarify rather than arguing deceptively.

------
11thEarlOfMar
Perhaps it's an option that the advertiser can pay more for.

------
mikece
That’s odd... I’m seeing mostly Biden/Harris ads. Could be the algos?

~~~
throw93
Do you see “Stop seeing this ad”? I’m not and that’s what bothering me.

------
tinus_hn
In other news, no need to show people who are already going to vote Trump ads
designed to entice them to vote Trump.

------
ananonymoususer
Where is the tolerance?

------
president
I'm concerned about all the people in that thread that are overly angry that
there are possibly others in this world that share viewpoints other than
theirs. It's not healthy at all.

~~~
robotron
That has nothing to do with it. Read stuff.

